# Kinlochleven



## Scotia (Jul 31, 2020)

Pitched up for the night at Kinlochleven me n the dug. Had a walk up the pipelines, heated up leftover curry from yesterday and now have my pint poured. .
Someone in a motohome had gone off the road just at the kings house Glen Coe anyone on here?


----------



## mickymost (Jul 31, 2020)

Looks like one of them pipes has sprung a large leak?


----------



## Scotia (Jul 31, 2020)

Pishin oot as they say in the trade!


----------



## The laird (Jul 31, 2020)

Enjoy sam


----------



## Scotia (Jul 31, 2020)

That was Wednesday night. Freekin base n drum. Boom boom feckin boom.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 31, 2020)

Its not a weld thats needed, it's a new seal in the flange. Have emailed in a quote for repairs, when you headin back to school? Could do with a hand if i get the job.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 31, 2020)

Its not a leak,its his dog having a wee after drinking his beer.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 1, 2020)

Go to Wales for even more LEEKS


----------



## Scotia (Aug 1, 2020)

Headed upto Achmore to visit friends first thing then down to Avernish. Glencoe was heaving so headed further down and pulled in at the carpark above Bridge of Orchy on the way back to make something to eat and water the dug. Few vans were already parked up. Also noticed that the Lix toll garage at the Killin turn off had installed outside laundry units.


----------



## Scotia (Aug 2, 2020)

runnach said:


> I assume you didn’t stop off to see uncle Jimmy old gaff?


----------



## Scotia (Aug 2, 2020)

runnach said:


> I assume you didn’t stop off to see uncle Jimmy old gaff?


----------

